# Smoking Speckled Trou and Rdfish



## fishnhnter (Jun 22, 2012)

Im Headed fishng next week and am planning on keeping a couple of specs and redfish for smoking. Ive done quite  a bit of reading here and didnt see any concensus on times etc. it looks like most folks brine, thats the easy part.

When smoking whole fish, how long do you smoke for?
Do you run smoke the entire time or just part of the time?
I have apple wood handy. Anyone used apple before?
What is the average total cook time?
Any other thought? I hate to ruin some fresh fish!!
THANKS!!


----------



## alblancher (Jun 23, 2012)

We do what we call redfish on the halfshell all the time.  leave the skin and scales on, fillet the fish.  Baste with butter, garlic, onion powder and any other secret recipes you can come up with.  At 225 shouldn't take to long maybe a couple of hours.  Remember overcooked fish is a bad deal.

Speckled trout is a very tender fish and I have never tried smoking it before, never makes it past the hot grease in my house.

I am willing to bet you can pretty much do the same thing as the redfish but scale it, fillet it and place it on aluminum foil.  If basting you probably don't need to brine.   If you want something more like smoked fish I would brine and then smoke without the baste.  Any light fruit wood would be good!

Good luck on the fishing trip!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a post I made. I just made a new batch last week. It's filleted though and I take extra effort to make them boneless.. They disappear quick...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118777/smoking-trout-hot-fast-skin-no-skin


----------



## fishnhnter (Jun 25, 2012)

THANKS gents!!


----------

